# My neighbors Chi girl is in heat :/



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

And my Baby is not doing so well  He is shaking and only wants ut to her spot hehe...and has less appetite...my poorpoor Baby ! I have given him Bach rescue remedy herbal drops....and some treats...hope this is over soon...my little babyboy hihi... :foxes15:

Just had to share...I*m a mum in pain for my boy here hehehe  

Damn ladies  :booty:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe poor boy..


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah...my sweet angel hihi...he finally calmed down...it*s almost midnight here in Norway  I*m playing calming music for dogs on Spotify hihihi


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Poor guy! We had neghibors whose dog went into heat once and even my neutered male was miserable! I don't know how breeders can deal with all of that in the same house- it would drive me crazy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awww poor Baby! I hope he calms down for you!! Kisses to him from us!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks sweet ladies <3 he calmed down with a lot of music on Spotify hehehehe, felt like I was sleeping in the Amazonas hehehe...very soothing tihi  I don*t know how breeders do it eighter...it*s really not good for eighter dog or owner  He still hasen*t eaten today...it*s 11.25 in the day...hoping he will eat later, argh....! XOXO


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You have my sympathy lol. We have two boys and three girls, one of the girls is just coming out of season and another just coming in, so much fun NOT! I thought getting a second boy would be a good idea so Harley would have a friend while he is isolated from the girls, but no, he tries to hump Jasper (who really doesn't appreciate it) so now I have two boys in isolation instead.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

So sorry for the little guy. Glad he is starting to calm down.




Wicked Pixie said:


> You have my sympathy lol. We have two boys and three girls, one of the girls is just coming out of season and another just coming in, so much fun NOT! I thought getting a second boy would be a good idea so Harley would have a friend while he is isolated from the girls, but no, he tries to hump Jasper (who really doesn't appreciate it) so now I have two boys in isolation instead.


lol Poor Jasper. Do the boys howl, whine, or make any kind of commotion when they are separated? I've read stories and seen pictures of male dogs that literally ate through doors to get to females in the house.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Actually they are pretty good. This is the first time Jasper has been old enough to notice bless him, and Harley is a pretty laid back character so he isn't too much trouble. I think males who have been allowed to mate in the past are worse, it is a case of what you have never had you never miss. They are still eating, and they don't howl or whine. They just sniff and lick where the girls have been sitting, but they are easily distracted with treats and cuddles. Harley has never tried to hump anyone or anything before, so this is all new lol The look on Jasper's face is priceless! They are fine together as long as they aren't shut in the same crate, so they get to sleep with me to make up for being crated more during the day.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm glad that they don't give you too much trouble. I'm sure Jasper will be thankful when it's over though. lol

Cai hasn't been neutered yet*. He came into contact with a female in heat once. He was very interested in her smell, but didn't try to mount her. (The owner didn't say anything about her being in heat. ) I noticed her swollen vulva and yanked Cai away from her. He didn't give any trouble after that. For a few days, he sniffed by her apartment and tried to rub his head in the grass by her window. Not too sure what he wanted to rub himself in, but I always pulled him away from it. That was the closest he ever got to mating. lol


(I was suppose to get it done over the summer, but I chickened out. Definitely will get it done this year because I want another dog. Not sure if it will be male or female.)


----------

